# HELP HELP HELP



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

im baking some pork chops tonight and want to try something different with them...anyone have any last minute ideas or tricks for this??


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

When I bake porkchops, I put oil on them, season them, bread them with flour. Also oil up your pan real good. Its just like fry-baking them.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

any special seasoning??? or just the basics??


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

> *crazyfire (4/29/2008)*any special seasoning??? or just the basics??


garlic powder, season salt, black pepper, 

be sure not to over cookem, 30-40 minutes on 375 should be good.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome...thanks


----------

